# I AM PREGNANT!!!



## Englishmummy

Hiya,

you may remember me posting about a week ago whether it was possible I was pregnant and ovulated late this month.

Well after about 5 negatives (one the day before even!) yesterday at over a week late i got my BFP.

Its on a CB digital! :) :) 


And I am due CHRISTMAS DAY! :happydance:

The test ...

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj189/Disenchantedmama/stuufswap984.jpg

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Alexandra

Congrats!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## bott04

That's fantastic- congratulations! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

I can still live in hope then- now two weeks late and still:bfn: and no :witch:


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!! Im due a December baby too!!

Will see you over in 1st tri!!


----------



## Englishmummy

Yes Bot,

I thought I OV'd CD14 as usual, but I didn't It was CD22 or there abouts, thats why I was getting negs, I was only 6 DPO when i thought AF was due!


----------



## bird24

Congrats!!! xx


----------



## SJK

brill news, well done :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## Brockie

congratulations**************:baby:


----------



## HAYS

wicked news hun congrats
xxxx


----------



## MandaR

Congratulations chick. Take it easy and look after yourself and your little pip.
xx


----------



## Stephanie16

Yay congratulations xx


----------



## Tishimouse

:wohoo: Congratulations to you both. Funny how you miscalculated and fabulous the way it turned out. :wohoo:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shoeshopper

Congratulations, thats such fantastic news and gives me some hope!!


----------



## tink

:happydance:congrats!:happydance:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations xx


----------



## louisaL

YAY well done!:happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations. HAve a happy and healthy 9 months. :hug:


----------



## fein&waiting

such good news, love seeing those tests, get's me every time!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun.
i hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Belle

yay a lil christmas baby!! CONGRATULATIONS!! xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

oh wow a real xmas baby!! congrats!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! Hope you ahve a H&H 9 months!!!!!!! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance: congratulaaations!! :happydance:


----------



## magicvw

Congrats!!!! You just made me burst into tears - (happy ones though! :) (Every time a see a PG lady at the moment I get a massive broody pang!)


----------



## journey

That is so wonderful - congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Sassy

WOOT! Congrats!


----------



## Farie

I'm so happy for you


----------



## Jayne

Congrats! :D


----------



## Dee_H

Awesome news..congratulations....and to have a Christmas baby!!:hugs:


----------



## biteable

Congrats hun look forward to seeing you in 1st tri


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!! That is brilliant news!


----------



## ANYA

Congrats.


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! See you in first tri!! xo


----------



## Carolina

yay congrats!:happydance: best christmas present ever!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## babe2ooo

congrats, a christmas baby how nice


----------



## _Alice_

My gosh, congrats hun! xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

GOODY!! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations :hug:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## jolyn

Congrats - have a happy nine months!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats.


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## Carley

:happydance: Fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## Helen_26

Conratulations hun.


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hun have a healthy 9 months and good luck
x


----------

